# When will the 7 billionth human be born?



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

NewScientist
14 October 2011 by Fred Pearce

ON 31 October, a newborn baby somewhere in the world will become the 7 billionth member of the human race. Or so says the UN - alternatively, this date could be at least a year too early.

Behind the UN's patina of certainty may lie outdated and unreliable census data. The suspicion is that millions of births and deaths have not been counted and there is huge uncertainty about the rate at which women are giving birth.

The precise "day of 7 billion" may not matter much. But the inaccuracies make it harder to answer a more important question: is human population set to peak within the next few decades or will it carry on growing beyond that?

[...]

Για τη συνέχεια, πατήστε στην επωνυμία του περιοδικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Και σχετικό άρθρο από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

*ΟΗΕ: Η χρήση νερού αυξάνεται με ρυθμό υπερδιπλάσιο από εκείνον του πληθυσμού του πλανήτη*

Ο πλανήτης αναμένεται να φιλοξενεί από 31ης Οκτωβρίου 7 δισεκατομμύρια στόματα, σύμφωνα με τις προβλέψεις του ΟΗΕ. Θα υπάρχει αρκετό νερό, για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες ενός παγκόσμιου πληθυσμού, που εκτιμάται ότι, στα μέσα του 21ου αιώνα, θα αγγίξει τα 9 δισεκατομμύρια;

Οι προοπτικές είναι αρνητικές. Σε πρόσφατη έκθεση της δεξαμενής εγκεφάλων World Resources Institute, με έδρα την Ουάσινγκτον, σημειώνεται ότι η χρήση νερού αυξήθηκε, τον προηγούμενο αιώνα, με ρυθμό υπερδιπλάσιο του ρυθμού με τον οποίο αυξήθηκε ο πληθυσμός της Γης.

Μεταξύ 2007 και 2025, η χρήση νερού προβλέπεται να αυξηθεί κατά 50% στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες και κατά 18% στις ανεπτυγμένες, τονίζει η Κίρστι Τζένκινσον του World Resources Institute.

[...]

Η συνέχεια στο άρθρο της εφημερίδας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

...
Να με συμπαθάει ο συντάκτης του άρθρου, αλλά όταν διαβάζω "δεξαμενή εγκεφάλων" μου έρχεται στο νου κάτι τέτοιο:







ή τέτοιο, μια που μιλάμε για άνυδρο πλανήτη:






Προς το παρόν, πιάνομαι μόνο από το μεταφραστικό τού think tank και δεν πιάνω το θέμα του νερού, γιατί αν φύγω απ' το δάχτυλο και δω το φεγγάρι, θα στεγνώσω εντελώς και με φτάνουν όλα τ' άλλα.


----------

